
Show HN: "Declarative” Sourdough Calculator - andreasscherman
https://www.breadfriend.com/
======
andreasscherman
Hi HN!

There's a bunch of sourdough calculators out there --- but one of the things I
missed was the ability to just write that I wanted a loaf of total 800g
weight, x% hydration, and have the final loaf consist of 20% spelt, 10% whole
wheat and rest wheat for example. So, I decided to create a calculator like
this for myself, and I thought I'd share it with you. Hope you find it useful!

------
quickthrower2
That's so 2020!

------
stopachka
Haha love this!

